# Dear Sweet Baby Asia



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

She will always be our baby despite being just a bit shy of her 12 th birthday. Tonight we released her from the pain of her cancer. She fought til the end. Sleep well dear friend.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i'm sorry for your loss. i know it must not be easy. rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very sorry for this difficult time. Had to do the same for our last sweetheart dog.
Very sad time.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

It's very hard on the kids. The girl was hysterical. The boy has gone around trying to find her hair in the house. Crazy White is looking for her....
I can't even write a proper tribute.

The euthanasia was very hard. She seemed to really fight it


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your devastating loss of your beloved Asia. Don't worry about tributes now--I imagine it is hard to see the keyboard right now through all the tears. Thank you for letting us know about her passing so that we can send prayers and caring thoughts your way. May flights of angels carry your baby's spirit to her place of rest.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so so very sorry....


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Very sad. Wish you the best.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. Cling to each other


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am so sorry for your great loss. rip asia, sweet girl.


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Asia girl...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. Run free Asia...you were truly loved in this life.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I am very sorry.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'am so sorry for your loss. How heartbreaking. I will keep you in my prayers. RIP Asia.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers with you and your family.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Asia. Run free at the bridge.


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious girl Asia, she will be waiting for you someday at the bridge and what a reunion it will be. Run free sweet Asia run free. :rip:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How are you and the kids doing today?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss, Run Free little one.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Though I thought each day might be THE one since the dx, she seemed to be holding on forever. She continued to eat, drink, play, herd the Beast and Crazy White, rule the roost as the Old Bitch she was. The tumor was growing so rapidly though. By Sunday night it was bleeding and her pain seemed constant despite medication. I called on Tuesday but the vet could not accommodate her until last night.

My mother picked up the Boy and Girl and took them to her house. I stopped to see them before I went to get Old Bitch. Despite having had two dogs die a few years ago the children seemed extremely distraught. We have intentionally never equated death with sleep and do not use the term put to sleep with the kids. My mother decided to introduce this term and the Girl in particular was hysterical. She asked me, "How long will Asia be alseep?"
When I got home Husband had Asia on the porch. She was so excited to see me- she started wagging and dancing. Her clear mental state made it that much harder. When we got to the office we went into the room. She was getting more and more anxious with the noise and the wait. The vet assistant came in and said she was going to give Asia a sedative. The first injection did nothing to help her relax. They gave her another and she was down pretty fast. Her tongue came out and she could not get it back in or swallow. She could not blink. Her muscles were twitching. I was so upset. After forever they came in and administered the final drug. Her brow knit and her eyes twitched when the needle poked her. It was all so very upsetting. After they said she was gone I buried my face in her fur and kissed her nose, her muzzle, her forehead. I dug my fingers deep into her neck scruff and rubbed her skin. I inhaled her sweet smell. I left her body behind for a private cremation.

When I picked up the kids the girl asked where Asia was. She had clearly been crying. Asia's blanket was in the car and the Boy grabbed it up saying he it smelled just like her. He asked us to never wash it. When we got home he went around the house looking fro her hair and asked us to collect all her fur for him. He put his hand in a cast we had made of her foot a few months ago and kept stroking it. The girl started screaming "I don't WANT Asia, I NEED her!! Now! Not part of her- all of her!" The kids snuggled in to bed together and cried themselves to sleep.

The husband made three bowls of food, forgetting she was gone. I keep thinking I see her bushy tail, or her standing in her usual spots. I keep expecting to hear her bark or her breathing- or to have her licking my hand when I lay on the bed.

Crazy White is clearly disturbed. Old Bitch was here before she got here-in her strong leader state with a full pack of dogs (before Beast). She was a grounding force and comfort for Crazy Bitch.

We are all very sad.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

your post is very moving. the effect these dear souls have on all of us never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

We had a private cremation. They called to say she was ready for pick up. My sweet girl will finally be home again, where she belongs.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

again, i'm sorry for your loss. i hope each day gets a little easier and that you can take comfort in having her back with your family where she can always be a part of your lives.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Glad she'll be home again soon


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:halogsd: I'm so sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I just saw this, I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------

